# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Ultimaker to Release an Overhaul of Cura Software Tomorrow

## Brian_Krassenstein

Cura software from Ultimaker is getting a major facelift. The free software will be available for download online starting at 9 AM on July 1st, having been completely reengineered. Built again "from the ground up," the New Cura will offer increased features such as the time-quality slider, undo/redo button, and a more intuitive interface. Other features will be added again as time goes on and the developers continue their work, while a few features are being completely dropped. Read more about the overhaul of Cura in the full article: http://3dprint.com/77765/new-cura-release/

----------


## Mjolinor

Well here's hoping they don't break it. Not filled with confidence when they say the old one will still be available and supported.

Here's hoping it isn't like Google maps where you can still use the old one until you can't then you're stuck with the new one that is really crap.

----------


## richardphat

Lol looks like I have to backup the old installation first, then we're going to talk about the newer one.

By the way mjol, that tweak at z finally work for you? Or are you still manually tweaking on those PC sheet?

----------


## nallath

> Well here's hoping they don't break it. Not filled with confidence when they say the old one will still be available and supported.


One of the software engineers that built Cura here; It's open source software (AGPL v3); so the old one must be available. You can still use the first few Cura versions that were released, but there is just little reason to.

----------


## Mjolinor

> Available to download for free from July 1, new Cura is set to take the 3D printing experience to a whole new level.


WRONG or are you hiding the Linux version somewhere else?

----------


## jimmydave

is anyone else with a mac having issues? every time i try to open it, it gives me this message:

----------


## richardphat

Ok here's my feedback from first use and impression, it is quite confusing that you have an advanced set up then if you need more details you have to go into the settings preference. You have to checked manually those option and some dissapear as you checked them.

Rotating screen or object is seriously a turn off, the lag is a major problem for a medium size object 10cmx3cmx3cm.

Will it ever support 3rd party printers? Also the plugins such as tweak at Z, pause at Z? Will they ever come back? I do hope these are not the trade off, because I will be a sad Panda.


More important, as a useability, it is in my personal opinion that the older version are easier and much more friendly.

And my first crash since I ever use Cura from last year....

----------


## joop1987

Seems Cura released this version too soon.  A lot of the settings are missing.  Maybe they wanted to keep up with Slic3r and S3D this month.

----------


## raysspl

We've found that many specific slicer softwares from different manufacturers have difficulties working properly on Macs.

----------


## nallath

> WRONG or are you hiding the Linux version somewhere else?


Should be online now.

----------


## nallath

> Will it ever support 3rd party printers?


Yes. Provided that those 3rd parties create the profiles (as they did in the past)




> Also the plugins such as tweak at Z, pause at Z? Will they ever come back?


Yes.

----------


## nallath

> Seems Cura released this version too soon. A lot of the settings are missing.  Maybe they wanted to keep up with Slic3r and S3D this month.


Nope, the release date has been planned for +- 6 months now. What settings are you missing? If anything there are -more- settings.

----------


## nallath

> is anyone else with a mac having issues? every time i try to open it, it gives me this message:


Yeah. Our bad. Basicly the software worked only for people who had the beta installed (the worst kind of bugs). Should be fixed in 15.06.01

----------


## Mjolinor

> Should be online now.


64 bit only :bawling:

Talking of 64 bit I hope you fixed the popup on start up telling me there was an upgrade and then it trying to make me install the 64 bit on my 32 bit PC.

I don't think I am overly bothered really, it works really well as it is (15.02), my only complaint is not enough adjust-ability to things particularly the support and no % done commands for repg both of which I can work round or live without by adding support to my drawings.

Even the old ones leave all the other slicers I've tried for dead, so much so that I am considering buying an Ultimaker if I land on one cheap. Being from the Northern UK it is unlikely that I will find one that cheap anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

cheaper to buy simplify3d and build a cheapo windows machine :-) 

I think I've got a decent brand new quadcore machine with ssd down to £180 all in :-) 
(well that's the one I'm delivering to a client this afternoon) Could probably shave another £60 off if you use a 64gb ssd, build your own 'case' and don't bother with a fixed dvd drive (like my workshop 3d printer machine).

----------


## Mjolinor

> cheaper to buy simplify3d and build a cheapo windows machine :-) 
> 
> I think I've got a decent brand new quadcore machine with ssd down to £180 all in :-) 
> (well that's the one I'm delivering to a client this afternoon) Could probably shave another £60 off if you use a 64gb ssd, build your own 'case' and don't bother with a fixed dvd drive (like my workshop 3d printer machine).


Still has Windo$s though and my heart won't put up with the tourettes syndrome test of an "OS"? for long enough to use it. Wife whinges when they hit the garden out of the loft window, isn't that why they call it Windo$e anyway?.

----------


## joop1987

> Nope, the release date has been planned for +- 6 months now. What settings are you missing? If anything there are -more- settings.


I don't have a Ulitimaker.   So how do I set the bed size? Where is Tweak At Z?  Is there any plans on automatically turning ON the fan when printing bridges.  I currently do this manually with Tweak At Z now.  Is there anything new in this version besides the new GUI?

----------


## nallath

> I don't have a Ulitimaker.   So how do I set the bed size? Where is Tweak At Z?  Is there any plans on automatically turning ON the fan when printing bridges.  I currently do this manually with Tweak At Z now.  Is there anything new in this version besides the new GUI?


Check the dev blog, you'd see it. But the short answer is; Yeah. Its far more costomizable, but that will be stuff that you see in the future. There are tons of more settings that you can change. You can set bed size by changing the profiles. Tweak at Z was a comunity plugin and some people are working on it right now.

----------

